
PsychOS: A Crazy Cool Distro That Pushes Linux Limits - Tomte
https://www.technewsworld.com/story/PsychOS-A-Crazy-Cool-Distro-That-Pushes-Linux-Limits-86708.html
======
alexandernst
What are these limits that it pushes? And how it do so?

~~~
wlkr
Unless I'm missing something, a perhaps somewhat uncharitable interpretation
of the article is that this is just another Linux flavour with bundled
software and tooling. There doesn't seem to be anything regarding, 'pushing
limits', at least in the (my) expected sense of the term.

~~~
nieve
The main thing I noticed was that it's trying to push farther back in time for
hardware support. The article has a genuine point that some older
distributions can't be installed at all now due to online dependencies and
many more can't be update. I'm not the target audience, but i486 is a
definitely a limit for most current distros in an era when Ubuntu is trying to
kill off 32bit even on brand new hardware.

------
smitty1e
It seems that getting security patches for older versions of code might be an
issue.

But maybe one runs this behind proxies.

